# How much will Stoudemire and Johnson?



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

How much will Stoudemire and Johnson command when their rookie contracts are up? Amare will probably demand the max and should deservedly get it, if he continues to improve. 

What about Johnson, what if his game improves dramatically? Will he command Richard Jefferson type money, 6yrs/78million? Or Q-Rich type money at 6yrs/42million? Or somewhere in between, and will the Suns payup?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I expect Johnson to get Q-Rich type money or a little less after a slight dropoff statistically. Amare will get the max.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> I expect Johnson to get Q-Rich type money or a little less after a slight dropoff statistically. Amare will get the max.


Yup...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> I expect Johnson to get Q-Rich type money or a little less after a slight dropoff statistically. Amare will get the max.


Exactly what I was going to say, right down to naming Richardson as the player he'll equal


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

do you really think Q-rich will open ?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

amare the max? after the way he has played in the olympics that is quite the statement.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> amare the max? after the way he has played in the olympics that is quite the statement.


No it isn't. He is supposed to be a role player on the olympic team. He is The Main Man on the Suns. I don't think you can judge him on the few minutes of playing time he gets backing up Duncan.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> amare the max? after the way he has played in the olympics that is quite the statement.


I say it so often it's almost automatic at this point: international play has absolutley nothing to do in any way, shape, or form with NBA play. They're completely seperate entities. Amare could sit at the end of the bench without moving an inch in every single Olympic game, and it would have zero effect on his play or contract in the NBA.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> I say it so often it's almost automatic at this point: international play has absolutley nothing to do in any way, shape, or form with NBA play. They're completely seperate entities. Amare could sit at the end of the bench without moving an inch in every single Olympic game, and it would have zero effect on his play or contract in the NBA.


i agree with that but i think what the olympics is doing is pointing out that some of these so called superstars arent even close to that. to me he isnt a max player unless fans just want to throw money at anyone. max guys should be shaq, duncan, kobe, k.g. dirk and t-mac and frankly i cant see anyone beyond that.


----------



## RJ May (Feb 10, 2004)

I think most of you guys underrate JJ as a player. I know he's been inconsistent over the last 2 years but I really think he could blossom into a very good player. He showed promise the second half of last season when he put up All Star type numbers. But what impressed me the most was how he performed in the 4th quarter. 

I think it will take at least 9mil (45mil/5yrs) to keep JJ in a suns uni
or else some other team will be willing to pay.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah its real hard to put up stats or even get into the game when you backing up Tim duncan. He'll prolly get near max or max money.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I expect JJ will get Q type money and Amare will get a deal starting above $10 million. Considering what K-Mart got, I think the Suns are reconciled to the fact that Amare will get some kind of max deal unless he regresses badly.

BTW, I think JJ will start and put up solid numbers this season. His main weakness is at shooting three's because he is not a good pure shooter, but he makes up for it with a very good mid range game and ability to go to the basket. I think having a PG get him the ball on the move will do wonders to JJ's offense and he will be a big part of the offense.


----------

